# acetyl esterase experiment on different bees



## thomashooper (Jul 28, 2016)

I have read an article about the comparison of the APIs of the Chinese bee and the Italy bee, and which gave a biochemical analysis of acetyl esterase to these two kinds of bees. I understand the differences between the two race kinds of bees, so does the different sexes have differences also have the different acetyl esterase?


----------

